# Any truth to this....



## soccer4us (Apr 12, 2017)

I've heard from a few people many of our GDA clubs are asking US soccer to change some rules.

1.Loosen the HS rule and allow kids to play. Assuming no league games during the winter?
2. Asking for GDA for every age group and not 01/02 for example teams
3.Only start GDA at u14 and not younger 
4. Have 2-3 showcase options plus being allowed to play in Surf or Silverlakes event 

Just some rumors a friend was asking about so thought I'd post to see if some have heard anything similar.


----------



## NoGoal (Apr 12, 2017)

soccer4us said:


> I've heard from a few people many of our GDA clubs are asking US soccer to change some rules.
> 
> 1.Loosen the HS rule and allow kids to play. Assuming no league games during the winter?
> 2. Asking for GDA for every age group and not 01/02 for example teams
> ...


In other words, the GDA clubs want a format like ECNL.


----------



## Dos Equis (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks for the mid-day humor.

If the request was made, it is proof that the clubs and the DOC's had no clue what their families wanted when they applied, and what they were getting into. If US Soccer agreed to this, it would prove that they have no clue what they are doing, given these are some of the fundamental core principles they are implementing to promote "player development."  

I expect this is wishful parent thinking, perhaps even some buyer's remorse, now that they realize that the DA program is all about US Soccer, and not about the good of the vast majority of players involved.  Otherwise, the lunatics truly are running the asylum.


----------



## mahrez (Apr 12, 2017)

soccer4us said:


> I've heard from a few people many of our GDA clubs are asking US soccer to change some rules.
> 
> 1.Loosen the HS rule and allow kids to play. Assuming no league games during the winter?
> 2. Asking for GDA for every age group and not 01/02 for example teams
> ...


Director's are the ones that do the talking mostly,  ussda not known for asking parents for opinions.

1.  Doubtful but same thing comes up every year.

2.  Single calendar age groups are in progress,  eventually likely across the board.  4 right now, 5 next year IMO. 

3.  After the single age groups are implemented possible u14 will be start.  U14, U15, U16, U17, U18.  Might take another 2-3 yrs to split the combined groups. 

4. Ussda brackets already at Surf and others tourments for boys, girls will eventually get those.  Showcases built into DA already 2-3 per year.


----------



## Dos Equis (Apr 12, 2017)

mahrez said:


> Director's are the ones that do the talking mostly,  ussda not known for asking parents for opinions.
> 
> 1.  Doubtful but same thing comes up every year.
> 
> ...


Since no one has answered this with any data, clarify your claim #4.  What U15 and older boys DA showcases where held last year, other than the December event in Florida?  These results for 2016 Surf Cup show DA brackets up to U14, with no U15 or older teams.   Having checked a few clubs (Surf, Strikers) I see their U15 and older boys teams in the December showcase, but no others.  Please link the other showcases Socal clubs participated in, if the exist. 

As for your point #2, why do you believe US soccer will set up the girls academy differently than the boys, where older age groups are combined, since they have said on numerous occasions that they girls will follow the model of the boys, twice in this FAQ? 

As you say, Directors are doing most of the talking, but are those words a similar wish list?


----------



## mahrez (Apr 12, 2017)

Dos Equis said:


> Since no one has answered this with any data, clarify your claim #4.  What U15 and older boys DA showcases where held last year, other than the December event in Florida?  These results for 2016 Surf Cup show DA brackets up to U14, with no U15 or older teams.   Having checked a few clubs (Surf, Strikers) I see their U15 and older boys teams in the December showcase, but no others.  Please link the other showcases Socal clubs participated in, if the exist.
> 
> As for your point #2, why do you believe US soccer will set up the girls academy differently than the boys, where older age groups are combined, since they have said on numerous occasions that they girls will follow the model of the boys, twice in this FAQ?
> 
> As you say, Directors are doing most of the talking, but are those words a similar wish list?


Summer playoffs and showcases for the olders
http://www.ussoccerda.com/20170209-Summer-Showcase-and-Playoffs

Addias cup this week
https://www.mlssoccer.com/generation-adidas-cup/2017/premier-division/schedule-standings

There are others like Disney, Dallas, etc teams can attend. Plenty of scouts at these.

#2 nope girls & boys following same age groups.  Boys going to single calendar ages also, nothing different.  2-3 years splits likely gone for both. No reason or indication to believe otherwise.


----------



## Dos Equis (Apr 12, 2017)

mahrez said:


> Summer playoffs and showcases for the olders
> http://www.ussoccerda.com/20170209-Summer-Showcase-and-Playoffs
> 
> Addias cup this week
> ...


Thank you for the information. My goal is to clarify the situation, because people have claimed brackets for USSDA do/will exist at multiple tournaments, when they are not easy to find at those tournaments for U15 and up.  

Summer Showcase -- appears to be 3 games for non-playoff qualifiers, these do not show up on their schedules.  Likely the big event for colleges.
Adidas Cup -- I see only MLS affiliated teams, and this seems to be funded by the MLS, not US Soccer -- do the Socal Academies (Strikers, Surf, Nomads, Pats, RSC, etc.) play?  
Dallas Cup -- typically you must be invited/qualify, and again did not see many academy teams from Socal, nor from MLS. 
Disney Showcase -- did not see many boys academies here either, none from Socal.  
From the tournaments you outlined, it seems most boys academy teams U15 and older get 2 USSDA showcase opportunities, December and the season ending tournament in Summer. For most teams, 6 games, held under USSDA academy substitution and roster rules. MLS affiliated teams have one additional tournament.  

Interesting boys going to single calendar year.  They have had 9 years to do this, but have chosen to epxand younger age groups and acadmy mnumbers first, which makes sense if they are trying to funnel talent.


----------



## sandshark (Apr 16, 2017)

They (Youth soccer) will do whatever is most profitable for the clubs and organizations involved. So you can count on whatever path makes them the most profit will be how the scam is ran --oops i mean program.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Apr 16, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> In other words, the GDA clubs want a format like ECNL.


I think this is parent driven, absolutely.  US Soccer is not going to change its model that has been in place and that they so believe in.  I also believe that they don't necessarily want to mirror ECNL platform, rather improve on it.  If it can be.


----------



## GoWest (Apr 16, 2017)

Kicknit22 said:


> I think this is parent driven, absolutely.  US Soccer is not going to change its model that has been in place and that they so believe in.  I also believe that they don't necessarily want to mirror ECNL platform, rather improve on it.  If it can be.


Well, I'm guessing by "parent driven" you mean the initial questions asked in thread opener? I agree with another poster that DOC's do most of the the talking / requesting (probably) after they receive feedback from their cohorts and coaching staff? I really believe that US Soccer is gonna get this GDA thing humming along pretty much right out of the gate. ECNL will take a pretty big hit starting this August. On paper, it already has especially in the SW conference. There are only so many ways to run a "development league" IMO:

....teams ✔
....rules✔
....league governance✔
....schedule (coming soon)✔
....showcases (coming soon)✔
....on and on....

I also agree that like the NFL stole the "skycam" idea from the now defunct XFL, the GDA has looked very hard at the success of ECNL and will take what it feels is a good idea and build on it. It's not rocket science and certainly is limited. Just saying.


----------



## GoWest (Apr 16, 2017)

To clarify, "development league" in my view includes GDA, WNT circuit (though maybe not officially a league) ECNL, NPL, USYSA, etc. Pretty standard formats. It's the coaching, attracted player talent and opportunities that differentiate the leagues IMO.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Apr 16, 2017)

Yes, GW, I was referring to the initial questions as they pertain to rumor.  I do not believe any of the DOC's have any intention of asking these questions of USSOCCER.  I have to believe that everything was discussed, in detail, prior to implementation.  I agree with Dos Equis assertion that this may be wishful thinking of parents mixed with a little buyers remorse.


----------

